# The Canon EOS R will begin shipping to customers on October 9, 2018, if not sooner



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

> The official word from Canon USA is that the Canon EOS R body will begin shipping on October 9, 2018. This is also the scheduled ship date of the Canon EOS R/RF 24-105mm f/4L IS kit as well.
> We’ve also heard reports that retailers will begin shipping Canon EOS R body only packages to customers today, though we haven’t been able to confirm that with the retailers in question.
> *Win a Canon EOS R:*
> If you can’t swing purchasing one right now, you can try to win our giveaway form a Canon EOS R body here.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Salvamando (Oct 5, 2018)

This is exciting! I pre-ordered the body only via B&H the second the preorders went live, so I'm hoping there are no supply issues. Unlike in Europe, the adapter is not included with the camera here in the US as you all may know, so I ordered one too. FYI I also pre-ordered the RF 50mm 1.2, but direct from Canon because B&H's website listed a release date of October 25th and Canon's website said October 9th. . A week later I received an email from Canon saying the release date was moved to October 25th, AND, get this, B&H switched the release date from October 25th to October 9th! *scratching head* I'm wondering if I should order from B&H now and cancel my Canon order.. Decisions, decisions..
**Update* *B&H changed availability date for RF 50mm 1.2 to October 25th, which is in line with Canon's website.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 5, 2018)

Can't wait to hear the general populous review of the camera.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pre-ordered mine with CR adaptor from Adorama a week or so after announcement. I hope I make the first round of deliveries.


----------



## renlok (Oct 5, 2018)

is the Adaptor with the ND filter being shipped as well? or is that later?


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 5, 2018)

renlok said:


> is the Adaptor with the ND filter being shipped as well? or is that later?


I don't recall where but reports suggested next year I believe.


----------



## Talys (Oct 5, 2018)

Exciting stuff!!


----------



## Fred Strobel (Oct 5, 2018)

I preordered with battery grip and cr adopter though b&h. They said they are processing the order. It says battery grip may be backedordered.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 5, 2018)

It seems that R's release date is October 15th in Canada.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Oct 5, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Can't wait to hear the general populous review of the camera.



In looking at this thread, we know at least two people have ordered one


----------



## PurMar (Oct 5, 2018)

My card was charged today. I called to switch from to body to the kit and the Adorama sales guy told me that the body is shipping today. If I can accept shipping of the kit on 9th, they would change the order and keep my original date of order. For now, I have charges on my CC for both, body and the kit but I hope that will change soon ;-)


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2018)

Good! The field testing begins soon! It will be nice to hear real world experiences regarding how third party lenses work with the adapter. Sigma in particular. I wonder how many lens purchases are on pause until a consensus emerges.


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 5, 2018)

I really hope Amazon comes through.

I'll probably stop into Best Buy tomorrow to see if they will have any stock on Tuesday. If so, I'll cancel my Amazon order.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2018)

Excellent news..


----------



## tmc784 (Oct 6, 2018)

I hope there won't be too many products returning.


----------



## MannishBoyX (Oct 6, 2018)

Salvamando said:


> This is exciting! I pre-ordered the body only via B&H the second the preorders went live, so I'm hoping there are no supply issues. Unlike in Europe, the adapter is not included with the camera here in the US as you all may know, so I ordered one too. FYI I also pre-ordered the RF 50mm 1.2, but direct from Canon because B&H's website listed a release date of October 25th and Canon's website said October 9th. . A week later I received an email from Canon saying the release date was moved to October 25th, AND, get this, B&H switched the release date from October 25th to October 9th! *scratching head* I'm wondering if I should order from B&H now and cancel my Canon order.. Decisions, decisions..
> **Update* *B&H changed availability date for RF 50mm 1.2 to October 25th, which is in line with Canon's website.



A B&H employee told me on the phone that the RF 28-70MM F2 is actually shipping on December 4th even though it says October 9th on their website.


----------



## MVPhoto (Oct 6, 2018)

I stopped by my local Best Buy store today and was told the EOS R was already in stock and in the back... they just can't display and sell it till the 9th.


----------



## Otara (Oct 6, 2018)

I want one, but the combination of our exchange rate and its release price make it way too high. Hopefully one or the other will change in the next 6 months or so, in the right direction.


----------



## BugDoc (Oct 6, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> It seems that R's release date is October 15th in Canada.




My local retailer here in Quebec City has them in stock (both with and without kit lens), to be released on the 9th.


----------



## rbr (Oct 6, 2018)

By next spring there will be plenty of refurbs and lightly used ones for sale for around $1500. Buying one now is like renting it for $100 a month for the next 6 months.


----------



## vaotix (Oct 6, 2018)

My Amazon order still says it's coming Oct 12th. Wonder if it'll come earlier. Still no date for my EF-RF adapter though...


----------



## Otara (Oct 6, 2018)

I live in Australia, so that isnt so certain unfortunately. But Ill definitely take the chance it will drop that quickly than pay now.


----------



## Dancetweety (Oct 7, 2018)

In Holland, it will be in store on 9 October too


----------



## briangus (Oct 7, 2018)

Been told the 10th for Singapore
Special deal on adaptor and battery for S$49


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2018)

rbr said:


> By next spring there will be plenty of refurbs and lightly used ones for sale for around $1500. Buying one now is like renting it for $100 a month for the next 6 months.



You know, renting for $100 per month isn't a bad deal, as far as rentals go. I take your point on the depreciation, though.


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 7, 2018)

rbr said:


> By next spring there will be plenty of refurbs and lightly used ones for sale for around $1500. Buying one now is like renting it for $100 a month for the next 6 months.


This is true. I will wait until then. I have too many cameras already. No rush to get it fast.


----------



## bobill (Oct 7, 2018)

Eurgh, was literally just about to order it until I just saw the DP review, the 4k footage looks terrible. God dam it canon


----------



## memoriaphoto (Oct 7, 2018)

bobill said:


> Eurgh, was literally just about to order it until I just saw the DP review, the 4k footage looks terrible. God dam it canon



Their stills are not always impressive either. Washed out with dull colors and sharpness. I would seriously think twice before basing such an investment on a video found online.


----------



## bobill (Oct 7, 2018)

memoriaphoto said:


> Their stills are not always impressive either. Washed out with dull colors and sharpness. I would seriously think twice before basing such an investment on a v all ideo found online.


I agree but in comparison to the gh5 which they also compare it to its shocking. Ill wait for more reviews but so far it looks pretty meh all around.


----------



## ewg963 (Oct 7, 2018)

ok


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2018)

Was told 9th here in Norway also, I’ll be getting it as soon as it’s for sale, plus shipping time. I really like that the adapter is included


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 7, 2018)

Just to be clear on something, the eye AF was not on the spec lists and then canon said they will have it on the releases through firmware update?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 7, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> Just to be clear on something, the eye AF was not on the spec lists and then canon said they will have it on the releases through firmware update?



Eye-AF in single-shot mode is on the spec list, Eye-AF in continuous shooting is said to be implemented in the firmware update which is rumoured to be released around February 2019.


----------



## KrisK (Oct 7, 2018)

Have any US vendors started tossing in the adapter?


----------



## N-VB (Oct 7, 2018)

Just recieved mine (Paris). New box design, only youtube channels will care. That cable jerkstopper feels too cheap, plastic, but convinient. The strap is thinner, and will never be in use.
I did about 15 shots with the 85mm 1.4 IS , not a single eye shot missed, even when the square is a bit off, the focus is right on the eye.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Just recieved mine (Paris). New box design, only youtube channels will care. That cable jerkstopper feels too cheap, plastic, but convinient. The strap is thinner, and will never be in use.
> I did about 15 shots with the 85mm 1.4 IS , not a single eye shot missed, even when the square is a bit off, the focus is right on the eye.


Excellent, that sounds great! I also have the 85 IS , can't wait.


----------



## Salvamando (Oct 7, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Excellent, that sounds great! I also have the 85 IS , can't wait.


Awesome! That's the lens I'm looking forward to try it with first! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Dinami (Oct 7, 2018)

briangus said:


> Been told the 10th for Singapore
> Special deal on adaptor and battery for S$49



Hey i'm from singapore too haha. May I know who told you 10th? I preordered the camera as well but was told "no idea" when I asked when hahaha


----------



## N-VB (Oct 7, 2018)

For Godox users, we'll have to wait for an update of the firmwares.
I tryed with V860II on camera, with X-pro and deported V860II and Ad200. Untill 1/200sec everything seems to work fine.
The troubles starts with HSS, I can't get consistent sceene illumination, and after 1/2000sec i get lots of bandings and it gets worse with faster shutter speed
edit: tests on a white wall


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2018)

N-VB said:


> For Godox users, we'll have to wait for an update of the firmwares.
> I tryed with V860II on camera, with X-pro and deported V860II and Ad200. Untill 1/200sec everything seems to work fine.
> The troubles starts with HSS, I can't get consistent sceene illumination, and after 1/2000sec i get lots of bandings and it gets worse with faster shutter speed
> edit: tests on a white wall


Thanks for sharing. I’ll be testing with Broncolor and HS this week, will report back...


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 7, 2018)

Just ordered one with the polarizer! I have to get a back-up camera for my 5Div and decided this made more sense than another iv—even a refurbished one of those is $2700. No lens yet. I'm gonna wait to see what the future brings—maybe a 24-70 f2.8 or f4?


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 7, 2018)

N-VB said:


> For Godox users, we'll have to wait for an update of the firmwares.
> I tryed with V860II on camera, with X-pro and deported V860II and Ad200. Untill 1/200sec everything seems to work fine.
> The troubles starts with HSS, I can't get consistent sceene illumination, and after 1/2000sec i get lots of bandings and it gets worse with faster shutter speed
> edit: tests on a white wall


 Are you using silent shutter?


----------



## N-VB (Oct 7, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> Are you using silent shutter?


No, i will test tomorrow with the silent shutter


----------



## brad-man (Oct 7, 2018)

Aaron D said:


> Just ordered one with the polarizer! I have to get a back-up camera for my 5Div and decided this made more sense than another iv—even a refurbished one of those is $2700. No lens yet. I'm gonna wait to see what the future brings—maybe a 24-70 f2.8 or f4?


5DIV for $2080 @ 6ave on ebay. There's a definite advantage to having identical control/settings for a backup camera...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323086614873


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 8, 2018)

brad-man said:


> 5DIV for $2080 @ 6ave on ebay. There's a definite advantage to having identical control/settings for a backup camera...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323086614873



Yeah, definitely. Needing a backup is as much an excuse to get one of these as a 'reason'…..


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 8, 2018)

N-VB said:


> No, i will test tomorrow with the silent shutter


I'd also be curious is manual power setting vs. ETTL makes a difference above 1/2000th

I thought that the banding would be caused by silent shutter and the sensor line readout. I wonder what could be causing this... ?

Thanks for your reports so far!


----------



## MarcoLV (Oct 8, 2018)

bobill said:


> Eurgh, was literally just about to order it until I just saw the DP review, the 4k footage looks terrible. God dam it canon


Same here :/


----------



## Viggo (Oct 8, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> I'd also be curious is manual power setting vs. ETTL makes a difference above 1/2000th
> 
> I thought that the banding would be caused by silent shutter and the sensor line readout. I wonder what could be causing this... ?
> 
> Thanks for your reports so far!



What causes it is the shutter curtain when it travels the sensor. There is much timing and syncing to get this to work in HSS, so while it’s a bit weird it just doesn’t work like any other Canon with Godox, it can be like this and will be solved by firmware.


----------



## briangus (Oct 8, 2018)

Dinami said:


> Hey i'm from singapore too haha. May I know who told you 10th? I preordered the camera as well but was told "no idea" when I asked when hahaha



I was in camera shop on Saturday and they told me definitely Tuesday
Spoke to someone else today and he said maybe Tuesday but soon
Canon SG quoting 15th!


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 8, 2018)

Viggo said:


> What causes it is the shutter curtain when it travels the sensor. There is much timing and syncing to get this to work in HSS, so while it’s a bit weird it just doesn’t work like any other Canon with Godox, it can be like this and will be solved by firmware.



This could be semantics, but to me, banding is not related to the shutter curtain timing. Seeing the shutter in the image is due to shutter curtain timing. And if that’s what N-VB is reporting, that’s great, because yes, that’s easy to fix.

To me, banding means repeating rows of problems, which, as far as I can imagine, has nothing to do with HSS shutter curtain travel.

N-VB, could you clarify? And possibly attach an example?


----------



## jmoya (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm waiting for the pro version of this to be released in the coming months. I'll pass on this one and wait for what hopefully will be the best camera Canon has released. I'm expecting full 4k no crop, dual card slots, faster fps and 60fps and 120fps


----------



## ecpu (Oct 8, 2018)

jmoya said:


> I'm waiting for the pro version of this to be released in the coming months. I'll pass on this one and wait for what hopefully will be the best camera Canon has released. I'm expecting full 4k no crop, dual card slots, faster fps and 60fps and 120fps


The "Pro" FF Mirrorless is unlikely to be all that much better in terms of image quality and performance because Canon doesn't seem to have any new sensor or processor technology. The last couple of FF cameras that they released use old sensors that have been "re-designed". 6DII uses 6D sensor, EOS R uses 5DIV sensor. Pro body will probably use a version of 6DII sensor if their goal is high FPS and no crop 4K. Or, it'll use a high-res sensor from existing (but "re-designed") 5DR for high MP. If they had any new sensor technology like BSI sensors, they surely would have debuted this tech on the all new revolutionary EOS R.

What will probably change for the better though is the controls (thumbstick for focus points) and dual card slots. 1080P 120FPS will probably be included no matter which way they go because that's just a function of processor speed. If a single Digic 8 can't handle it, they can just use two of them.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 8, 2018)

ecpu said:


> The "Pro" FF Mirrorless is unlikely to be all that much better in terms of image quality and performance because Canon doesn't seem to have any new sensor or processor technology. The last couple of FF cameras that they released use old sensors that have been "re-designed". 6DII uses 6D sensor, EOS R uses 5DIV sensor. Pro body will probably use a version of 6DII sensor if their goal is high FPS and no crop 4K. Or, it'll use a high-res sensor from existing (but "re-designed") 5DR for high MP. [..]



Personally, an R with the 5Ds sensor, but without the AA filter, is exactly what I'm looking for. If they announce that as the R-Pro-Ultra-2000, I would be happy. If they manage to come up with something better, I would be happier.


----------



## Talys (Oct 8, 2018)

ecpu said:


> The "Pro" FF Mirrorless is unlikely to be all that much better in terms of image quality and performance because Canon doesn't seem to have any new sensor or processor technology. The last couple of FF cameras that they released use old sensors that have been "re-designed". 6DII uses 6D sensor, EOS R uses 5DIV sensor. Pro body will probably use a version of 6DII sensor if their goal is high FPS and no crop 4K. Or, it'll use a high-res sensor from existing (but "re-designed") 5DR for high MP. If they had any new sensor technology like BSI sensors, they surely would have debuted this tech on the all new revolutionary EOS R.
> 
> What will probably change for the better though is the controls (thumbstick for focus points) and dual card slots. 1080P 120FPS will probably be included no matter which way they go because that's just a function of processor speed. If a single Digic 8 can't handle it, they can just use two of them.



I'm not sure I'll ever _need _better image quality than what's on modern sensors, not that I wouldn't take improvements, of course; the flip side of this is that I'm not sure I'll ever buy another camera solely because of more megapixels or better DR, though I'll certainly take it in conjunction with other useful technology.

On the other hand, I will likely wait for, and likely pay a lot more for, the More Pro R just to get a joystick =X

I would also not mind FPS being in the 6-8 range. But I'll wait to actually play with an R to see if I buy it today or wait a few months to buy the next one. The reason would not be to have a better sensor, though.


----------



## N-VB (Oct 8, 2018)

Sorry I had a really long day, here is what I got for the 5 mins test: X-pro, AD200. One folder with full TTL with no compensation, the other one is with manual different exposions. Jpeg out of camera https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J5_ooKrI3PW688hKzNKsCkYIWAvaeLu5
edit: for the question above, flash cannot be used with silent shutter


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine shipped from B&H! Should have it tomorrow! I placed my order the minute pre-order was available. I also ordered the RF 50 1.2 but that will ship on the 26th. Can't wait to compare the Bokeh of the 85 1.4 IS on the EOS R to the bokeh on the 5D Mark IV. Hopefully the clipping is less pronounced without the mirror box. That lens is soooo good.


----------



## MarcoLV (Oct 8, 2018)

Shane1.4 said:


> Mine shipped from B&H! Should have it tomorrow! I placed my order the minute pre-order was available. I also ordered the RF 50 1.2 but that will ship on the 26th. Can't wait to compare the Bokeh of the 85 1.4 IS on the EOS R to the bokeh on the 5D Mark IV. Hopefully the clipping is less pronounced without the mirror box. That lens is soooo good.


Good for you. Did you pay tax for it? I ordered mines on abt.com and there’s a delay, it ships mid October. For the body and control ring adapter


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 9, 2018)

My card was charged today and I have a delivery date via FedEx of Thursday. Anyone have any guesses as to when the 28-70 will ship? I ordered at the same time as the body. B&H moved their expected date from December to October 9th as well but mine hasn't charged/shipped. Appreciate any info anyone has!


----------



## MannishBoyX (Oct 9, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> My card was charged today and I have a delivery date via FedEx of Thursday. Anyone have any guesses as to when the 28-70 will ship? I ordered at the same time as the body. B&H moved their expected date from December to October 9th as well but mine hasn't charged/shipped. Appreciate any info anyone has!



The RF 28-70mm isn’t shipping until December 4th. I know the B&H website says October 9th, but I called them and the representative told me that it’s actually going to ship December 4th. It’s a long wait for that lens. Who knows, maybe Canon will be ready to ship those lenses sooner. Hopefully that’s the case! But as of right now, we have to wait until December.


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 9, 2018)

MannishBoyX said:


> The RF 28-70mm isn’t shipping until December 4th. I know the B&H website says October 9th, but I called them and the representative told me that it’s actually going to ship December 4th. It’s a long wait for that lens. Who knows, maybe Canon will be ready to ship those lenses sooner. Hopefully that’s the case! But as of right now, we have to wait until December.



Ugh that's a huge bummer. I have the 50 1.2 coming as well by the end of the month but I was getting excited about the 28-70 for a trip I'm taking to New Orleans. I sold off my other gear to fund this new kit so I'm going to be 100% lense-less until my 50 arrives. What a bummer about the 28-70.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 9, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Sorry I had a really long day, here is what I got for the 5 mins test: X-pro, AD200. One folder with full TTL with no compensation, the other one is with manual different exposions. Jpeg out of camera https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J5_ooKrI3PW688hKzNKsCkYIWAvaeLu5
> edit: for the question above, flash cannot be used with silent shutter



Thank you!

That is banding. Not good. I'm not sure how shutter curtain timing can fix that. I sure hope this can be addressed with firmware. All my (extensive list of) gear is Godox.

When my EOS R arrives, I'll be testing it beside the ex-600-rt.

Thanks again.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 9, 2018)

Interesting...

From page 178 of the owners manual:

"Non-Canon Flash Units
Sync Speed
The camera can synchronize with non-Canon compact flash units at 1/200 sec. and slower speeds. With large studio flash units, the flash duration is longer than that of a compact flash unit and varies depending on the model. Be sure to check before shooting if flash sync is properly performed by test shooting at a sync speed of approx. 1/60 sec. to 1/30 sec.

If the camera is used with a flash unit or flash accessory dedicated to another camera brand, the camera not only may not operate properly, but malfunction may result."

I wonder if switching the camera to HSS (instructions on p.185) will make HSS behave normally. I've gotten used to the Godox transmitters doing this for me.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 9, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> Pre-ordered mine with CR adaptor from Adorama a week or so after announcement. I hope I make the first round of deliveries.



Just received notification that mine was shipped and should arrive tomorrow (Tues, 10/09)! Can't wait!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> It seems that R's release date is October 15th in Canada.


I ordered mine from Canada because the adapter is bundled with it for $200 US less. They say it will be shipped October 9, we'll see.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> Interesting...
> 
> From page 178 of the owners manual:
> 
> ...



Uh-oh, that better not be the case with my Siros L


----------



## N-VB (Oct 9, 2018)

First test of the 24-105. In french, google translation will be your friend ^^ https://www.lesnumeriques.com/objectif/canon-rf-24-105mm-f-4l-is-usm-p49107/test.html


----------



## jjesp (Oct 9, 2018)

Why - why did Canon remove the shooting mode dial, and used it for a big On/Off dial instead? That is maybe the most stupid design flaw I have ever seen in a camera for shooting still images..... So now you have to: *Press* the Mode button - Then *press *the Info button - And then *press *the Shooting mode.... It must be a joke? 

So if you want to change from A to M shooting mode, you have to look at the LCD screen, and press 3 times... Come on Canon. You have made cameras for so many years. If this is inovation....


----------



## N-VB (Oct 9, 2018)

Nope, Mode + wheel to switch shooting modes. Or Mode+Info to switch to video options. Just as quick as it used to be.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

jjesp said:


> Why - why did Canon remove the shooting mode dial, and used it for a big On/Off dial instead? That is maybe the most stupid design flaw I have ever seen in a camera for shooting still images..... So now you have to: *Press* the Mode button - Then *press *the Info button - And then *press *the Shooting mode.... It must be a joke?
> 
> So if you want to change from A to M shooting mode, you have to look at the LCD screen, and press 3 times... Come on Canon. You have made cameras for so many years. If this is inovation....



If you’ve ever used a 1-series you’ll know this is AWESOME... hopefully via firmware it can be set up like the 1-series where you can just remove all the modes you never use. I was so annoyed when I borrowed a 5d and had to turn the wheel and turn past stuff I didn’t use etc. I was so happy they got rid of the stupid dial and had buttons (and hopefully, removal of unused modes).


----------



## mirage (Oct 9, 2018)

either way, it is extremely stupid to omit mode dial with immediate, "blind" access to all AvTvM plus C1-C3 ... *in favor of a dial-shaped ON-OFF switch*... what an incredible waste of precious real estate on top of camera.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> either way, it is extremely stupid to omit mode dial with immediate, "blind" access to all AvTvM plus C1-C3 ... *in favor of a dial-shaped ON-OFF switch*... what an incredible waste of precious real estate on top of camera.



I don’t know what should have been there instead, and I don’t want to use my left hand for anything other than support the lens, and they’ve added the control ring to use with the left hand so really not missing anything. I guess it’s one price to pay for a tiltyflippy that all buttons on the left are gone. I really like having all buttons on the right where I can fast and easy reach them though. I question the placement of the AF-ON button for sure, it looks too much to the right.


----------



## mirage (Oct 9, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I don’t know what should have been there instead,



instead of the ON/OF DIAL there should be the regular mode DIAL. On/Off switch could/should be around shutter, so you can flick it on with right thumb already immediately while picking up camera ... 

like here: https://www.lightandmatter.org/wp-c...kon-Z6-and-Sony-A7III-Top-View-Comparison.jpg

Canon really fumbled UI on EOS R.


----------



## N-VB (Oct 9, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> I wonder if switching the camera to HSS (instructions on p.185) will make HSS behave normally. I've gotten used to the Godox transmitters doing this for me.



Just tryed this, same results


----------



## edoorn (Oct 9, 2018)

I assume all non-Canon flash manufacturers using hss stuff will bring out a firmware soon... hopefully, that is


----------



## briangus (Oct 9, 2018)

Got a WhatsApp saying I could collect my R body today
Great, only issue is the R-EF adaptor is part of the Canon promotion deal and is not available till the 15th
So until then I have a mirrorless and lensless Canon
Lucky white heather


----------



## Fred Strobel (Oct 9, 2018)

Got my email that it shipped from b&H today. No battery grip, it is backordered though.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> instead of the ON/OF DIAL there should be the regular mode DIAL. On/Off switch could/should be around shutter, so you can flick it on with right thumb already immediately while picking up camera ...
> 
> like here: https://www.lightandmatter.org/wp-c...kon-Z6-and-Sony-A7III-Top-View-Comparison.jpg
> 
> Canon really fumbled UI on EOS R.


I don’t want power around the shutter, tried a camera like that once and hit it by accident all the time to me it looks just fine


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 9, 2018)

jjesp said:


> Why - why did Canon remove the shooting mode dial, and used it for a big On/Off dial instead? That is maybe the most stupid design flaw I have ever seen in a camera for shooting still images..... So now you have to: *Press* the Mode button - Then *press *the Info button - And then *press *the Shooting mode.... It must be a joke?
> 
> So if you want to change from A to M shooting mode, you have to look at the LCD screen, and press 3 times... Come on Canon. You have made cameras for so many years. If this is inovation....



It's not that much different. Canon has a lock button on most of their higher-end DSLR's to prevent accidental mode switching. With those, you have to press and hold the lock button down while you rotate the dial. I don't see the user experience that much different with the R. Instead of looking at the dial to confirm desired mode, you look at the LCD screen. But then again, I haven't had my hands on it yet so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 9, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Nope, Mode + wheel to switch shooting modes. Or Mode+Info to switch to video options. Just as quick as it used to be.



Exactly!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

So, thanks to Canon for fumbling the shipping and adding a delay to my purchase. And since the mail is about as fast as a stoned snail here, even if it arrives at the store tomorrow, it’s not at my place until Monday or Tuesday....


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> either way, it is extremely stupid to omit mode dial with immediate, "blind" access to all AvTvM plus C1-C3 ... *in favor of a dial-shaped ON-OFF switch*... what an incredible waste of precious real estate on top of camera.



Yup, their design for the power switch is debate-able for sure. Myself included would have liked something different there. But the mode switching is no more or less convenience than with a dedicated dial. There was never "blind" access to mode switching, UNLESS you constantly switch modes and memorized the positions on the dial, you still need to look down and see what you're doing.


----------



## mirage (Oct 9, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> There was never "blind" access to mode switching, UNLESS you constantly switch modes and memorized the positions on the dial, you still need to look down and see what you're doing.



Well, it does work for me. Most of the time my 5D3 is in "Av". 1 click left is "Tv", 1 click right is "M". And if i keep clicking all the way to the right, I'm at "C3".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I ordered mine from Canada because the adapter is bundled with it for $200 US less. They say it will be shipped October 9, we'll see.


I received a tracking notice and tracking this morning, its coming from Canada by priority mail, so it will take a few days to clear customs, etc.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> Well, it does work for me. Most of the time my 5D3 is in "Av". 1 click left is "Tv", 1 click right is "M". And if i keep clicking all the way to the right, I'm at "C3".



Who knows. The mode ordering might just be the same. Thus, same amount of clicks. 

I'm getting mine today so I'll let you know


----------



## ren41 (Oct 9, 2018)

I received the R this morning and have several comments so far. In the UK the camera and EF-R adapter come as a kit so at least I got both at the same time.

1) The camera has a USB-C interface and the included cable is USB-C - USB-C, meaning that despite several laptops and PCs, until I get a USB-C to USB-A cable, I can't download and assess the quality of the images.
2) I thought I'd seen reviews saying there's no screen blanking/delay after taking a shot, but there is.
3) Shutter is noisy; silent mode is only available for one shot mode with DPR switched off.

I bought an M50 a little while ago for a light carry round camera. The R's interface is very like the M50. I generally focus and recompose and the M50 allows you to long press the AF selection button to centre the AF. I' not sure this is documented in the manual, I found it by chance. After some fiddling about I found the same function which is assigned to the trash button.

.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

ren41 said:


> I received the R this morning and have several comments so far. In the UK the camera and EF-R adapter come as a kit so at least I got both at the same time.
> 
> 1) The camera has a USB-C interface and the included cable is USB-C - USB-C, meaning that despite several laptops and PCs, until I get a USB-C to USB-A cable, I can't download and assess the quality of the images.
> 2) I thought I'd seen reviews saying there's no screen blanking/delay after taking a shot, but there is.
> ...


You can remove the SD card and put it into the laptop or pc to assess the images, or you can use wi-fi to download them. Using A USB cable to download images is something to avoid because the connectors have a limited life, and damage to the camera USB socket is expensive to fix.

Some people have USB C cables, but they are not common. The newer Samsung phones use them, but they include a adapter.


----------



## ren41 (Oct 9, 2018)

yes, I know about the card reader, but I trust the separate card reader less than downloading straight to computer, and the pc doesn't have a card slot. Unfortunately I can't use wifi either as my pc is on a domain so it uses its wifi - only authenticated domain members can be on the LAN, plus network printers. So I've always used the USB cable, just been very careful.


----------



## jjesp (Oct 9, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I don’t want power around the shutter, tried a camera like that once and hit it by accident all the time to me it looks just fine


Never said that it should be around the shutter. What is wrong with the way Canon 6D handles this. Would be so easy to make it the same way on the EOS R. Now you have a big big wheel for - wait for it - On/Off


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

jjesp said:


> Never said that it should be around the shutter. What is wrong with the way Canon 6D handles this. Would be so easy to make it the same way on the EOS R. Now you have a big big wheel for - wait for it - On/Off


“Mirage” said it should be around shutter

I hate the 6d power button , too fiddley . But certainly all don’t agree with me since it’s like that and for a few other bodies. I like the 1-series powerbutton, but it it wouldn’t make sense on a EOS R..


----------



## bokehmon22 (Oct 9, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> Eye-AF in single-shot mode is on the spec list, Eye-AF in continuous shooting is said to be implemented in the firmware update which is rumoured to be released around February 2019.



Damn that's a long time. I thought Canon would release it within a couple weeks of EOS-R so it would reach a level parity to Sony A7 series.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

bokehmon22 said:


> Damn that's a long time. I thought Canon would release it within a couple weeks of EOS-R so it would reach a level parity to Sony A7 series.


So did I... I think the reasons is they want to make it good and to iron out all the other kinks at the same time. At least that’s what I tell myself


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mine arrived! All I can say so far is I completely LOVE it! Using my 85 and 35, the bokeh is no long clipped by the mirror box!!! So the background looks more smooth. That had long annoyed me! It is raining today but that didn't stop us from getting out and exploring some. I put a couple videos on my Instagram story if any of you are on there @shanelongphotography


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 9, 2018)

The first two were shot with the 85 1.4 IS. This is with the 35 1.4 II. All shot at f1.4.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2018)

Beautiful portraits. Nicely done, Shane1.4


----------



## doalch (Oct 9, 2018)

Those shots look great. Love the colours.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful portraits. Nicely done, Shane1.4


+1 excellent! Thanks for sharing, it’s the exact same two lenses I’ll be using so great to see they perform!


----------



## dak723 (Oct 9, 2018)

Great shots, Shane!

I am totally flabbergasted that you could take these great shots with a camera with an obviously flawed mode dial....


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 9, 2018)

And how did you take such beautiful shots with cropped 4k? 

Anyone get to try with RF adapter and Tamron lenses? It's killing me to find out if the 24-70 G2, 85mm 1.8 and 100-400 function normally.


----------



## tmroper (Oct 9, 2018)

I just placed a rental order to try it out in a couple of weeks. Hope I love it, so I can finally settle on a mirrorless FF (haven't loved the Sonys I've tested out so much).


----------



## winstainforth (Oct 9, 2018)

Nyarlathotep said:


> And how did you take such beautiful shots with cropped 4k?
> 
> Anyone get to try with RF adapter and Tamron lenses? It's killing me to find out if the 24-70 G2, 85mm 1.8 and 100-400 function normally.



Mine arrived this afternoon, just put on my Tamron 70-200 f2.8, it worked fine! 

Coming from a 4 year old 6d it's a huge jump, I mainly take stills. If you put it into crop mode my 200mm is turned into a 320mm. Very handy.


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 9, 2018)

MARVELOUS shots @Shane1.4! Which 35mm lens did you use? The 85 looks to be a stellar performer. My EOS R arrives Thursday, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## MarcoLV (Oct 10, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> My card was charged today and I have a delivery date via FedEx of Thursday. Anyone have any guesses as to when the 28-70 will ship? I ordered at the same time as the body. B&H moved their expected date from December to October 9th as well but mine hasn't charged/shipped. Appreciate any info anyone has![/





briangus said:


> Got a WhatsApp saying I could collect my R body today
> Great, only issue is the R-EF adaptor is part of the Canon promotion deal and is not available till the 15th
> So until then I have a mirrorless and lensless Canon
> Lucky white heather


same here. Mines got shipped today but my adapter ring is on back order


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 10, 2018)

winstainforth said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon, just put on my Tamron 70-200 f2.8, it worked fine!
> 
> Coming from a 4 year old 6d it's a huge jump, I mainly take stills. If you put it into crop mode my 200mm is turned into a 320mm. Very handy.




Thank you for the update! Were you using the G1 70-200 Tamron? I have that lens and would be overjoyed to find out it functions perfectly on the RF adapter.


----------



## winstainforth (Oct 10, 2018)

We are lucky here in UK, the adapter is in the box.


----------



## winstainforth (Oct 10, 2018)

Nyarlathotep said:


> Thank you for the update! Were you using the G1 70-200 Tamron? I have that lens and would be overjoyed to find out it functions perfectly on the RF adapter.



It seems all fine to me, focused quickly.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

I received my R and CR adaptor. So far I really like the camera. But I have an issue with one of my lenses. With the the Sigma ART 35, I get concentric rings in the EVF, rear display, and worst of all the actual image!! Take a look at some test samples (please forgive me for the crappy white balance...I was in a rush and forgot to pay attention to that). The ring pattern changes as I stop down the aperture.

I have a Sigma ART 50 and Canon 70-200 2.8 II that do not exhibit this behavior. I don't know if this is an issue with the CR adaptor, or the R, or if the lens need firmware update.

Anyone experiencing this?


*f/1.4, 1/50, ISO 500*


*f/1.6, 1/50, ISO 640*


*f/1.8, 1/50, ISO 800*


*f/2.0, 1/50, ISO 1000*


*f/2.2, 1/50, ISO 1250*


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 10, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> MARVELOUS shots @Shane1.4! Which 35mm lens did you use? The 85 looks to be a stellar performer. My EOS R arrives Thursday, I can't wait to get it.


Thanks! You are going to love it. I read lots of stuff online but having it your hand and using it is a whole other thing. It is a really well done camera! I used the 35 1.4 II and the 85 1.4 IS. The buttons are so customizable it is crazy compared to the 5d4.


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 10, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> I received my R and CR adaptor. So far I really like the camera. But I have an issue with one of my lenses. With the the Sigma ART 35, I get concentric rings in the EVF, rear display, and worst of all the actual image!! Take a look at some test samples (please forgive me for the crappy white balance...I was in a rush and forgot to pay attention to that). The ring pattern changes as I stop down the aperture.
> 
> I have a Sigma ART 50 and Canon 70-200 2.8 II that do not exhibit this behavior. I don't know if this is an issue with the CR adaptor, or the R, or if the lens need firmware update.
> 
> ...


Go into the settings and turn off the lens corrections.


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 10, 2018)

tmroper said:


> I just placed a rental order to try it out in a couple of weeks. Hope I love it, so I can finally settle on a mirrorless FF (haven't loved the Sonys I've tested out so much).


I didn't like the Sony's either. So far, I love this camera.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

Shane1.4 said:


> Go into the setting and turn off the lens corrections.



Oh crap! That was it. Thank you!!


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> Oh crap! That was it. Thank you!!



There's like five settings. For me it was the *Peripheral illumination corr. *I now want to get the manual and find out what this is.

Thanks again @Shane1.4!!


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

Damn it! I think I found a real issue with mine. I appears that I have a dead pixel on the sensor.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> Damn it! I think I found a real issue with mine. I appears that I have a dead pixel on the sensor.



I guess there's some good news - it's not showing up on the files. Must be something wrong with both EVF and rear screen.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 10, 2018)

could it be that it is mapped, and thus not showing up in the file (but indeed still can be seen 'live' trough EVF/screen?)


----------



## N-VB (Oct 10, 2018)

I'd love to hear how Sigma 50 and 135 Art behave on the eos R, if anyone could test for us ^^


----------



## edoorn (Oct 10, 2018)

The 35 art seems to work fine: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1565573


----------



## Shane1.4 (Oct 10, 2018)

N-VB said:


> I'd love to hear how Sigma 50 and 135 Art behave on the eos R, if anyone could test for us ^^


50 Art works great! My copy has always been great though. But with the focus being digital now it is incredible. I have all the lens corrections off though because I do that in post. All that said, I preordered the RF 50mm 1.2. So excited for that lens!!!


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

N-VB said:


> I'd love to hear how Sigma 50 and 135 Art behave on the eos R, if anyone could test for us ^^



The Sigma 35 and 50 ART work wonderfully. Super fast and precise AF performance. I had one issue earlier with the 35 but it turns out it was due to some in-camera lens correction. After disabling it, it was fine (see my posts above). Thanks for the tip @Shane1.4!


----------



## vaotix (Oct 10, 2018)

My R came in yesterday. I LOVE how this camera feels in the hand. The grip and the material it's made of are incredible. Way better than the 80D I upgraded from. And the reviews/previews weren't kidding when they said there's a ton of customization on this thing. You can change the function of just about every damn button and dial on the camera. It's insane.

Sadly, the EF-RF adapter didn't ship yet and I didn't buy any RF lenses so I can't actually _use _the camera to take photos yet. Anyone know what's up with that? Seems like every retailer I've contacted said the adapter won't release until Oct 15th. Amazon doesn't even have a release date listed at all and my order's estimated date is November 20th right now.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

vaotix said:


> My R came in yesterday. I LOVE how this camera feels in the hand. The grip and the material it's made of are incredible. Way better than the 80D I upgraded from. And the reviews/previews weren't kidding when they said there's a ton of customization on this thing. You can change the function of just about every damn button and dial on the camera. It's insane.
> 
> Sadly, the EF-RF adapter didn't ship yet and I didn't buy any RF lenses so I can't actually _use _the camera to take photos yet. Anyone know what's up with that? Seems like every retailer I've contacted said the adapter won't release until Oct 15th. Amazon doesn't even have a release date listed at all and my order's estimated date is November 20th right now.



I received my R and CR adaptor (control ring) from Adorama yesterday. I live in the east coast of the U.S.


----------



## vaotix (Oct 10, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> I received my R and CR adaptor (control ring) from Adorama yesterday. I live in the east coast of the U.S.



Looks like Adorama doesn't have any in stock currently. Expecting more in their warehouse in a few days. So looks like I'm out of luck. Will have to stop in at Best Buy locally on the 15th to pick one up if my Amazon order doesn't ship by then.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have noticed that whenever I mount something to the hotshoe, the exposure preview and meetering is off. My triggers and flashes are Godox. I've looked and I can't seem to find a setting for this.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Talys (Oct 10, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> I guess there's some good news - it's not showing up on the files. Must be something wrong with both EVF and rear screen.


Seems unlikely that there would be an issue on both the evf and lcd in about the same spot, though. 

Why not just get a swap?


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 10, 2018)

Ugh... my camera is in stock. But my adapter is not.

I have to admit, it helps to know I’m not alone.


----------



## Pooshoes (Oct 10, 2018)

rbr said:


> By next spring there will be plenty of refurbs and lightly used ones for sale for around $1500. Buying one now is like renting it for $100 a month for the next 6 months.


Probably a good idea to just stay home, Netflix and chill. Start taking photos next year.


----------



## rorocam (Oct 11, 2018)

winstainforth said:


> It seems all fine to me, focused quickly.



I tried 3 Tamron lenses today.

Only 1 worked 24-70 A007 (g1).

The 70-200 A009 (g1) didn't work.
The 90mm macro F004 didn't work.

For both it was stuck at MF, even, though the switch on the lens was AF.

AF wouldn't work for both and it crashes the camera sometimes. So I had to take the battery out to restart the camera.

I don't have the latest firmware for those 2 lenses, though.
I


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tried the EOS R, when I visited one of my local bricks and mortar photography stores today (I walked to the nearby store in my break). Below are my initial impressions:

The camera felt very solid in the hand. Nice grip... slightly deeper feeling than my 80D. For my hands, both are extremely comfortable.
With the RF 24-105mm f/4 lens, it felt slightly heavier than I expected it to be. For some reason it felt somewhat heavier and more front heavy than my 80D with EF-S 15-85mm lens, but this may just be because I am used to the exact ergonomics of my 80D and 15-85mm.

The AF worked well - that predictable smooth, definitive and accurate DPAF. Similar in speed and smoothness to my 80D in live view, or my Canon EOS M5, though the EOS R was possibly just a tad faster. As they only had the RF 24-105mm to test/ play with, I could not really test its ability to focus in low light / low contrast, but again it felt similar to what my 80D could achieve with the 15-85mm lens. I would love to test this with faster glass, in the future.

The 24-105mm f/4 lens worked well, the focal length range (from 24mm-105mm in "FF" format is useful). The zoom ring was fairly stiff (it was obviously a very new lens, store said they only just received it in). The focus ring lighter / smoother, and the control ring nicely damped, with 'clicks'. Great ergonomics on the lens too, though as I mentioned it all felt a bit more front weighted than my 80D and 15-85mm.

The EOS R's electronic view finder (EVF) is great. Very faithful and natural colours. When I viewed the scene directly and then through the viewfinder, it was VERY accurate. Impressive. Plus a very smooth look and feeling in the EVF, much less digital feeling than the M5 (which I feel is not too bad). Naturally the M5's EVF is smaller. The EOS R's EVF was also notably faster in response to changes between light / bright and dark than any other EVF I have used. That is, when pointing to the store lights, or the window outside, as opposed to a corner of the behind the bench counter / cupboard. 

I didn't spend much time customising the camera to my settings, but yes, I could see how it would take a bit of time getting used to the mFn touch bar and the AF button was placed slightly to the right compared to other recent Canon DSLR's I have used. These two factors are not poor ergonomics, imho - but just different. I reserve my final judgement about the mFn touch until I would have used one for an extended period (at least a week using it extensively).

I do feel Canon lost a lot of valuable real estate having a reasonably sized round dial just to turn the EOS R off/on. Would have preferred a mode dial there, with a 'off/on' toggle/switch around it (as several DSLRs have) to be honest. The rear screen's colour and clarity reminded me of my EOS M5's rear screen (which is very very good), and my 80D which is very good. I am glad the EOS R's screen fully articulates (which my M5's doesn't). The EOS R's screen feels very sturdy.

My initial feeling about the other buttons, is they are good to great. Though my first use of the camera made me feel that I am not a huge fan of the smaller round four way button / combination configuration at the rear (to the right of the screen). I would much have preferred a round wheel (like the 5D / 7D series) - perhaps a bit smaller, say 80D's size. But the 80D's is somewhat spongy. However again, this is an ergonomic aspect one can (possibly) get used to the change and/or see benefits in some other ways. 

The battery door felt very solid (they had to try a few batteries - the first one they used (taken from the was staff cupboard) was flat. So they handed me another (again, 'staff available') battery- which I swapped the first with. So all these aspects speak to quality and durability. The overall EOS R camera and 24-105mm lens combination felt very tight / well matched together, as in - I would not hesitate to take it into any terrain I would take my 7D and L lenses into.

I hope these initial impressions and experiences of mine are helpful reading to some here on CR. I am glad to have had the chance today to have a relaxed play with Canon's latest mirrorless (and first FF mirrorless) with a dedicated RF mount lens. To be honest, I feel that I would like to see a few more FF mirrorless models - and then make a choice between them, rather than jump into the first model. Particularly a higher spec FF mirrorless, with some additional "semi-pro" features would go a long way of encouraging me to make the step to FF Mirrorless.

Regards

PJ


----------



## dcm (Oct 11, 2018)

rorocam said:


> I tried 3 Tamron lenses today.
> 
> Only 1 worked 24-70 A007 (g1).
> 
> ...



Seems to happen with each new Canon body. There is a short wait to find a fix. Then a firmware update becomes available. Been there twice now.


----------



## winstainforth (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm very happy/lucky that my Tamron seems to work ok. 

Hope you can sort out a fix.


----------



## rorocam (Oct 11, 2018)

winstainforth said:


> I'm very happy/lucky that my Tamron seems to work ok.
> 
> Hope you can sort out a fix.



Is your Tamron 70-200 a gen1? 

If so than a firmware update on mine might fix the problem (hopefully). I've read that this lens also had problems when the 5d IV and 80d came out when using live view mode.


----------



## winstainforth (Oct 11, 2018)

It's only a few months old.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2018)

My local store got one today and offered to lend it to me but I am off to Germany this afternoon - maybe next week I'll try it with a telephoto lens.


----------



## Salvamando (Oct 11, 2018)

Shane1.4 said:


> Mine arrived! All I can say so far is I completely LOVE it! Using my 85 and 35, the bokeh is no long clipped by the mirror box!!! So the background looks more smooth. That had long annoyed me! It is raining today but that didn't stop us from getting out and exploring some. I put a couple videos on my Instagram story if any of you are on there @shanelongphotography
> View attachment 180898


Wow, great pics, those beautiful fall colors! I have those two 1.4 lenses too, can't wait to get out and shoot with them now!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 11, 2018)

My Limited testing was successful for the following lenses with the RF-EF Control Ring Adapter: 
Tamron 70-200 G1
Tamron 85 1.8
Tamron 45 1.8
Tamron 24-70 G2
NOTE: You absolutely need to turn off any lens correction to allow the above to function without erroring out and forcing a camera restart/battery re-insertion.


----------



## ScottO (Oct 11, 2018)

dcm said:


> Seems to happen with each new Canon body. There is a short wait to find a fix. Then a firmware update becomes available. Been there twice now.


 Tamron 150-600 G2 works but focus is rather slow. I thought I had a problem at first then I realized I had attached the adapter to the body before attaching the lens to the adapter. After I removed the lens and adapter then attaching the lens with the adapter already attached it began working. But as I said focusing is slow.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 12, 2018)

thanks for the feedback those that got the EOS R. I'm tempted but it's currently a 40% yes, 60% no kind of deal for me. It has a fair # of positives with some weird possible holdbacks.

Behaviour with 3rd party lenses is of interest (I have several Sigmas), EVF lag when tracking faster objects, Focus speed with 3rd party lenses, Frames Per Second, etc all concern me as well as image quality 

Coming from an 80D so like hearing from other 80d owners... but really want to see how tracking is in lower light with 3rd party lenses, which is an area I work with a lot.

Oh and Flash! heard some not so good stuff about flash sync etc


----------



## deleteme (Oct 13, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> I have noticed that whenever I mount something to the hotshoe, the exposure preview and meetering is off. My triggers and flashes are Godox. I've looked and I can't seem to find a setting for this.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?



With all cameras that have an EVF (my experiences only) they automatically turn off exposure preview when a flash or trigger is put in the hotshoe so as to allow proper framing in what they assume is a dark environment. As I shoot manual I don't pay attention to metering. If you have a TTL flash then it is showing (most likely ) default flash exposure settings.
What I do is switch off the trigger to allow a base exposure (should I want one) and then turn on the trigger to shoot. This is particularly useful for fill flash.
In a dark environment where flash is the bulk of light in the scene I would let it just brighten the view so I can actually frame accurately.


----------



## deleteme (Oct 13, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> The 24-105mm f/4 lens worked well, the focal length range (from 24mm-105mm in "FF" format is useful). The zoom ring was fairly stiff (it was obviously a very new lens, store said they only just received it in). The focus ring lighter / smoother, and the control ring nicely damped, with 'clicks'. Great ergonomics on the lens too, though as I mentioned it all felt a bit more front weighted than my 80D and 15-85mm.



I think the stiffness was in response to years of complaints about the loose zoom of the EF 24-105 that would extend if the camera was held vertically. Glad to see this is rectified. I am eager to see the IQ as I miss the extra reach of the 105 as compared to my current 24-70.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 15, 2018)

I have today compared a Sony A 7 III and the EOS R, to see how they feel in large hands, since I needed a camera mostly for my Leica R vintage lenses.
And almost immediately ordered the Canon (I wasn't at all surprised).
Ergonomics matter to me far more than video specs, since I never do video, so, the choice was easy...
What I'm hoping for, is a new extreme wide prime and a 50 mm macro, please, Canon, listen to me!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 15, 2018)

rbr said:


> By next spring there will be plenty of refurbs and lightly used ones for sale for around $1500. Buying one now is like renting it for $100 a month for the next 6 months.


And if you wait 10 years, the price will even be lower...


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm building a Canon kit from scratch. I have my EOS R in hand and the 50 1.2 and 28-70 2.0 on order. Are there any EF mount lenses (from Canon or other makers) that you folks might consider must-haves in terms of price to performance ratio and how they might perform on the EOS R?


----------



## Pooshoes (Oct 15, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> I'm building a Canon kit from scratch. I have my EOS R in hand and the 50 1.2 and 28-70 2.0 on order. Are there any EF mount lenses (from Canon or other makers) that you folks might consider must-haves in terms of price to performance ratio and how they might perform on the EOS R?



I'm impressed with the 85mm 1.4 IS on the EOS R, just fantastic IQ and stable video is amazing if you shoot video.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 15, 2018)

35 L II


----------



## dlmartin81 (Oct 15, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> With all cameras that have an EVF (my experiences only) they automatically turn off exposure preview when a flash or trigger is put in the hotshoe so as to allow proper framing in what they assume is a dark environment. As I shoot manual I don't pay attention to metering. If you have a TTL flash then it is showing (most likely ) default flash exposure settings.
> What I do is switch off the trigger to allow a base exposure (should I want one) and then turn on the trigger to shoot. This is particularly useful for fill flash.
> In a dark environment where flash is the bulk of light in the scene I would let it just brighten the view so I can actually frame accurately.



Yes, I discovered that turning off the hotshoe unit the exposure preview is enabled again. I suppose your workaround is viable. But slows workflow a little. I guess it's just something to learn and get used to with the mirrorless systems.


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 15, 2018)

Pooshoes said:


> I'm impressed with the 85mm 1.4 IS on the EOS R, just fantastic IQ and stable video is amazing if you shoot video.



I don't shoot video currently but may dabble a bit with the new body. Do you prefer the 85 1.4 to the 1.2 because of the IS?


----------



## deleteme (Oct 16, 2018)

dlmartin81 said:


> Yes, I discovered that turning off the hotshoe unit the exposure preview is enabled again. I suppose your workaround is viable. But slows workflow a little. I guess it's just something to learn and get used to with the mirrorless systems.


I just do it once to get my base exposure and then shoot. In my 40+ years shooting I have noticed that light conditions in an area are pretty similar and one can get away with little changes in exposure.
If one is moving from sun to shade then more work is required but usually is not a big deal.


----------



## N-VB (Oct 16, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> I don't shoot video currently but may dabble a bit with the new body. Do you prefer the 85 1.4 to the 1.2 because of the IS?


Sharpness, IS, focus is very fast and precise, no more focus by wire, build quality (same as 35mm 1.4 II). Against only 1/3 stop of light for the 85 1.2


----------



## rorocam (Oct 22, 2018)

rorocam said:


> Is your Tamron 70-200 a gen1?
> 
> If so than a firmware update on mine might fix the problem (hopefully). I've read that this lens also had problems when the 5d IV and 80d came out when using live view mode.



I had Tamron update the firmware. Lens now works on EOS R


----------



## photennek (Oct 23, 2018)

N-VB said:


> For Godox users, we'll have to wait for an update of the firmwares.
> I tryed with V860II on camera, with X-pro and deported V860II and Ad200. Untill 1/200sec everything seems to work fine.
> The troubles starts with HSS, I can't get consistent sceene illumination, and after 1/2000sec i get lots of bandings and it gets worse with faster shutter speed
> edit: tests on a white wall



I tested this with my godox, same here. Then I tested also with my only Canon flash, the 580EX. That was on camera, and on HSS it also gives similar banding. Don't know if the newer canon flashes behave better in this regard... anyone?


----------



## rorocam (Oct 23, 2018)

photennek said:


> I tested this with my godox, same here. Then I tested also with my only Canon flash, the 580EX. That was on camera, and on HSS it also gives similar banding. Don't know if the newer canon flashes behave better in this regard... anyone?


I din't get any banding on my 580EX II, only on my Godox flashes.


----------



## eyeheartny (Oct 24, 2018)

rorocam said:


> I din't get any banding on my 580EX II, only on my Godox flashes.



Interesting. I wonder if that points to a firmware issue on Godox's part? Anyone have any guesses? I have 2 Godox flashes that I was hoping to use on my EOS R with HSS.


----------



## MartinF. (Oct 24, 2018)

I had an EOS-R in my hands for the first time today - October 24th in Denmark. It looks and feels like a solid camera. I did not have the time to really play with it - especially the touch bar I think you need to get used to.
But the size reminds me of my Canon AE1-P with FD mount. But the grip i much better.

Being the happy owner of a 6D, my original plan was to move for a 6DmkIII or a 5DmkIV (or V) sometime in the future. And before that my next lens should be and EF 24-70 f/2.8 mkII.
Now I don't really know. 
I quess I will still go for a EF 24-70 f/2.8 mkII, but maybe a not-to-much used second hand.
And the next body: 3 to 5 years from now will probably be and R-series. Not because I especially want a mirrorless, but my guess is, that the EOS DSLR line will fade out over the next 5 to 10 years.
Time will show - but the R-series looks as i should - like a Canon !


----------

